# Smoking deal on the new transmitter ST-E3-RT?



## RC (May 4, 2012)

Based on Canon's list price compared with the pre-order priced on Amazon and B&H right now, this is a smoking deal:

Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT (5/3/12 - 11:00 PM Pacific)

$470 - list price Canon USA
$328 - Amazon free shipping (sold by Amazon)
$319 - B&H less shipping

Normally I don't pay much attention to the manufactures list prices since it is often higher that the actually sale price but I do know Amazon had this at 4 something a day or two ago. I'm pretty sure it was the full list price. Gonna pre-order one for my 600EX-RT. ;D

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-5743B002-ST-E3-RT-Speedlite-Transmitter/dp/B007FH1LJU/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1U7ZZU2UMGZVO&colid=1DIO0DP5OXPYE

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=st-e3-rt&N=0&InitialSearch=yes

Anyone heard when the 440EX-RT is going to be announced? I got the impression it was this fall.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2012)

I doubt if they are getting many orders, since it is basically a crippled unit compared to the one it replaces. It will not control older flashes, and it does not have the built-in AF-assist light, which was one of the popular uses of the old unit. 

IMHO, its better to just put one of the new flashes on your camera, it will control the old models and the new ones if you have a mix, and has a built-in AF-Assist. 

Thats likely what most buyers are doing. The lowered price is the law of supply and demand.


----------



## RC (May 4, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I doubt if they are getting many orders, since it is basically a crippled unit compared to the one it replaces. It will not control older flashes, and it does not have the built-in AF-assist light, which was one of the popular uses of the old unit.
> 
> IMHO, its better to just put one of the new flashes on your camera, it will control the old models and the new ones if you have a mix, and has a built-in AF-Assist.
> 
> Thats likely what most buyers are doing. The lowered price is the law of supply and demand.



Yes the lack of AF assist light is the the one big negative for me. I suspect sales will pick up as time goes on and when the 440EX-RT is available.


----------

